# The nurses Then or now.



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All


A little while ago we had a post going and it got taken over by " The Nurses " my answer to one post was the picture below. If you like a bit of harmless fun and remember the post, good. Only lets keep it light hearted like last time. If you get to sexist the MOD police may not like it.

Peterfc 666? almost the 9th June.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Click photo

Like this ones?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bring back Matron....all is forgiven.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> A little while ago we had a post going and it got taken over by " The Nurses " my answer to one post was the picture below. If you like a bit of harmless fun and remember the post, good. Only lets keep it light hearted like last time. If you get to sexist the MOD police may not like it.
> ...


Then or now Pete?
Difficult,maybe then for the stockings etc..,,
but now for the quality of medication etc...
Peter,you do ask difficult questions sometimes!
Regards



Mick


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi still liked the other nurses better, Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> A little while ago we had a post going and it got taken over by " The Nurses " my answer to one post was the picture below. If you like a bit of harmless fun and remember the post, good. Only lets keep it light hearted like last time. If you get to sexist the MOD police may not like it.
> ...


 They're old bikes, aint they ?

:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> They're old bikes, aint they ?
> 
> :eyebrows:


Looks like Raleigh to me

Peterfc


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> They're old bikes, aint they ?
> 
> :eyebrows:



Old Bikes !!!

They look like very respectable ladies to me


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"All that glitters, is NOT gold !

:eyebrows:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Don’t take the p..s . The silly old b....d , needs to get here asap. Before he get’s reported to the social. He left the darling lady behind. There are some of those associations for whatever they exist, (sad little ******s), Trying to punish the “guys” for saying, it is enough. Can you imagine if cloud 9 disappeared? Thank god, we have more mature laws in this country, and in Portugal, we still can call things by their name. You will love the nurses in this country. For some reason, they are all leaving the UK.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

John999 said:


> Don’t take the p..s . The silly old b....d , needs to get here asap. Before he get’s reported to the social. He left the darling lady behind. There are some of those associations for whatever they exist, (sad little ******s), Trying to punish the “guys” for saying, it is enough. Can you imagine if cloud 9 disappeared? Thank god, we have more mature laws in this country, and in Portugal, we still can call things by their name. You will love the nurses in this country. For some reason, they are all leaving the UK.






No idea what you mean John ? You have lost me completely. Perhaps you would explain ?  This thread is about humour and just having a laff.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> No idea what you mean John ? You have lost me completely. Perhaps you would explain ?  This thread is about humour and just having a laff.


I just read it again and cracked me up. Am I smoking to much of that sxxt?


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

John999 said:


> I just read it again and cracked me up. Am I smoking to much of that sxxt?


Hope not john. It is a forum for expats living in Portugal. Living is just that. They haven’t got the same mentality or sense of humor as the Portuguese/Spanish, or, should we say Latin’s? The British humor is different than yours, 9 out of 10 times only they understand it, and at the same time they struggle to understand others


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



John999 said:


> Don’t take the p..s . The silly old b....d , needs to get here asap. Before he get’s reported to the social. He left the darling lady behind. There are some of those associations for whatever they exist, (sad little ******s), Trying to punish the “guys” for saying, it is enough. Can you imagine if cloud 9 disappeared? Thank god, we have more mature laws in this country, and in Portugal, we still can call things by their name. You will love the nurses in this country. For some reason, they are all leaving the UK.


Hi John and All

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Peterfc 666 nearly the 9th D day. " Divorce Absolute " :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

John said:


> I just read it again and cracked me up. Am I smoking to much of that sxxt?


I told you to stay away from the grass john.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> I told you to stay away from the grass john.


I will if I can get my hands at one of the “old” nurses to look after me


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

John999 said:


> I will if I can get my hands at one of the “old” nurses to look after me


You are too old for them, John!!!!!!
:boxing:


----------

